# am Donnerstagabend



## German Learner

Hello friends, 
1. (Am) Donnerstag abend gehe ich ins Kino.
2. Ich gehe (am) Donnerstag abend ins Kino.
3. (Am) Morgen nachmittag treffe ich meine Freune im Park.

Do I have to use "am" before those expressions? Is it a strong rule or it's possible to omit it?

Thank You!


----------



## bearded

Hello
The correct spelling is Donnerstagabend (one word).
I feel that ''am Donnerstagabend gehe ich ins Kino'' means you regularly go there every week on thursday,
and ''Donnerstagabend gehe ich ins Kino'' means you  will only  go there this coming thursday.
''Morgen Nachmittag treffe ich meine Freunde im Park'' is correct (without 'am'), but mind the initial N (Nachmittag is a noun).
I hope that natives will confirm.


----------



## Kajjo

No "am" here,.

_Donnerstagabend gehe ich ins Kino.
Morgen Nachmittag treffe ich mich mit meinen Freunden im Park._


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> I feel that ''am Donnerstagabend gehe ich ins Kino'' means you regularly go there every week on thursday,


 I think for that I would say “Donnerstagabend*s*.”


----------



## bearded

Donnerstagabends = am Donnerstagabend, oder?


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> Donnerstagabends = am Donnerstagabend, oder?


 Ich weiß nicht.  Mal schauen, ob uns die Muttersprachler aufklären. Ich jedenfalls hätte nicht "am Donnerstagabend" im Sinne von "donnerstagabends" (groß oder klein?) verwendet.


----------



## jedna

Donnerstagabends sagt für mein Gefühl eher aus das er jeden Donnerstagabend ins Kino geht.
Am Donnerstagabend kann mMn beides bedeuten: Jeden Donnerstagabend und auch den kommenden Donnerstagabend.


----------



## elroy

jedna said:


> Am Donnerstagabend kann mMn beides bedeuten: Jeden Donnerstagabend und auch den kommenden Donnerstagabend.


 Ich bin mir nicht sicher, dass "am Donnerstagabend" überhaupt geht (da wäre die Meldung eines Muttersprachlers sehr wünschenswert).

Ich sage:
jeden Donnerstagabend  _*donnerstagabends*_
am kommenden Donnerstagabend  *Donnerstagabend* oder* nächsten Donnerstagabend *

"Am Abend" (ohne weitere Bestimmung des Abends) kenne ich schon als Alternative zu "abends":

_*Am Abend*_ ist in der Stadt nicht viel los. = *Abends* ist in der Stadt nicht viel los.

Aber mit einer Tagesangabe à la "am Donnerstagabend" (i.S.v. "donnerstagabends") kenne ich das nicht.


----------



## Frank78

elroy said:


> I think for that I would say “Donnerstagabend*s*.”



 Yes, like in English: on Monday vs on Mondays.




Kajjo said:


> No "am" here,.
> 
> _Donnerstagabend gehe ich ins Kino._



I don't see why "Donnerstagabend" cannot have an "am" before.



German Learner said:


> 1. (Am) Donnerstag abend gehe ich ins Kino.
> 2. Ich gehe (am) Donnerstag abend ins Kino.
> 3. (Am) Morgen nachmittag treffe ich meine Freunde im Park.



Only no. 3 cannot have "am".


----------



## elroy

elroy said:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, dass "am Donnerstagabend" überhaupt geht


 Nach Franks Antwort zu urteilen geht's also schon, aber nur i.S.v. "nächsten Donnerstagabend", nicht aber i.S.v. "donnerstagabends", richtig? 


Frank78 said:


> on Mondays


 Also just "Mondays" in American English.  I think British English requires the "on."


----------



## jedna

_Die Vereinten Nationen hatten am Donnerstagabend von 4460 Toten gesprochen.

Die Zeit, 15.11.2013 (online)

Doch dieser war bei den Spielen am Donnerstagabend gar nicht erst anwesend.

Süddeutsche Zeitung, 09.11.2002

Die Jahresschüler dürften alle vierzehn Tage am Donnerstagabend nach Hause.

Scherzer, Landolf: Der Erste, Berlin: Aufbau-Taschenbuch-Verl. 2001 [1988], S. 14

Ich versprach, im September wieder in der Stadt zu sein, pünktlich zum nächsten Donnerstagabend.

Hein, Christoph: Horns Ende, Hamburg: Luchterhand 1987 [1985], S. 176_

Diese Beispiele fand ich bei DWDS


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> _*Am Abend*_ ist in der Stadt nicht viel los


Warum denn nicht auch 'am Donnerstagabend ist in der Stadt nicht viel los / am Donnerstagabend ist Parken am leichtesten (deshalb gehe ich gewöhnlich an dem Abend ins Kino, nachdem ich die Stadtmitte mit dem Wagen erreicht habe)'?


----------



## jedna

bearded said:


> Warum denn nicht auch 'am Donnerstagabend ist in der Stadt nicht viel los / am Donnerstagabend ist Parken am leichtesten (deshalb gehe ich ins Kino'?



Ja. das kann mMn auch. (Mein Beitrag #7).

Edit: Wenn man sagt Donnerstagabend (also ohne 's' und ohne 'am' , deutet das mMn auf den kommenden Donnerstagabend hin.


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> Warum denn nicht


 Ich weiß ja nicht, ob es geht oder nicht. Ich weiß nur, dass ich es wie gesagt so nicht kenne. Abgesehen davon weißt Du ja, dass Sprache nicht (immer) logisch ist.   Dass "am Abend" in dieser Bedeutung geht, bedeutet nicht, dass dasselbe auf "am Donnerstagabend" zutreffen muss.


jedna said:


> _Die Vereinten Nationen hatten am Donnerstagabend von 4460 Toten gesprochen.
> Doch dieser war bei den Spielen am Donnerstagabend gar nicht erst anwesend._


 Die beiden Beispiele beziehen sich auf einen konkreten Donnerstagabend -- nicht auf eine regelmäßige Tätigkeit.


jedna said:


> _Die Jahresschüler dürften alle vierzehn Tage am Donnerstagabend nach Hause._


 Die Regelmäßigkeit ist hier durch "alle vierzehn Tage" ausgedrückt. Es handelt sich bei "am Donnerstagabend" m.M.n. um eine weitere Bestimmung der Sachlage, die präzisiert, _an welchem Wochentag und zu welcher Tageszeit_ das Nach-Hause-Gehen alle vierzehn Tage stattfinden dürfte.


jedna said:


> _Ich versprach, im September wieder in der Stadt zu sein, pünktlich zum nächsten Donnerstagabend._


 Hier kommt "am Donnerstagabend" doch gar nicht vor.


----------



## Hutschi

bearded said:


> Donnerstagabends = am Donnerstagabend, oder?





jedna said:


> Donnerstagabends sagt für mein Gefühl eher aus das er jeden Donnerstagabend ins Kino geht.
> Am Donnerstagabend kann mMn beides bedeuten: Jeden Donnerstagabend und auch den kommenden Donnerstagabend.



"Am Donnerstagabend"  erfordert Kontext. Wenn kein Kontext vorhanden ist, ist der nächstliegende Donnerstagabend gemeint.

Verabredung:
Am Donnerstagabend gehen wir ins Kino. = am nächsten Donnerstagabend.
Bericht:
Am Donnerstagabend waren wir im Kino. = am vergangenen/am letzten Donnerstagabend.

Donnerstagabends gehen wir ins Kino. = Jede Woche/in jeder Woche gehen wir am Donnerstagabend ins Kino.
Wir hatten 3 Wochen Urlaub. Donnerstagabends gingen wir ins Kino. = Jede Woche im entsprechenden Zeitraum gingen wir am Donnerstagabend ins Kino.


----------



## jedna

elroy said:


> Hier kommt "am Donnerstagabend" doch gar nicht vor.



Stimmt. Die letzte Zeile hätte ich wohl besser nicht kopiert


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> Jede Woche gehen wir am Donnerstagabend ins Kino.


 Hier wird wieder die Regelmäßigkeit durch "jede Woche" ausgedrückt mit "am Donnerstagabend" als weitere Bestimmung.

Kann Deiner Meinung nach "Ich gehe am Donnerstagabend ins Kino" eine regelmäßige Tätigkeit ausdrücken, also "Ich gehe _donnerstagabends / jeden Donnerstag_ ins Kino" bedeuten?


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> "Am Donnerstagabend" erfordert Kontext.


Ist für Dich der Satz ''am Donnerstagabend ist in der Stadt das Parken am leichtesten'' (im Sinne von ''immer am leichtesten'') richtig?


----------



## Hutschi

Das funktioniert nur, wenn es im Kontext eine weitere Bestimmung hat bzw. ist. Der Kontext kann auch implizit sein.

Wir haben drei Wochen Urlaub. Am Donnerstagabend gehen wir ins Kino.

Das ist hier nur das Prinzip. Hier würde ich eher sagen "donnerstagabends".

Aber möglich ist auch "Am Donnerstagabend". Idiomatischer ist, wenn die Regelmäßigkeit explizit ausgedrückt wird, z.B.
"Am Donnerstagabend gehen wir _immer_ ins Kino."

Ohne dass die Regelmäßigkeit irgendwie ausgedrückt wird oder implizit vorhanden ist, bedeutet es "am letzten Donnerstagabend (Vergangenheit) bzw. am nächsten Donnerstagabend (Zukunft).

Natürlich kann auch ein anderer Zeitpunkt explizit angegeben werden: _Übernächste Woche gehen wir am Donnerstagabend ins Kino.

ps:_



bearded said:


> Ist für Dich der Satz ''am Donnerstagabend ist in der Stadt das Parken am leichtesten'' (im Sinne von ''immer am leichtesten'') richtig?


Es ist eine umgangssprachliche Wendung, die ich für idiomatisch halte. Aber sie ist kontextabhängig und unklar (mehrdeutig).


----------



## JClaudeK

Frank78 said:


> I don't see why "Donnerstagabend" cannot have an "am" before.



Sonst wäre ein Titel wie "Am Sonntag bist du tot" unmöglich.



German Learner said:


> 1. Am Donnerstagabend gehe ich ins Kino.
> 2. Ich gehe am Donnerstagabend ins Kino.


bedeutet für mich - je nach Kontext - entweder "(am) nächsten/ an irgendeinem Donnerstagabend" oder "jeden Donnerstagabend".

Ich war *am* Donnerstagabend im Kino. 
Siehe Ngram Viewer


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Warum denn nicht auch 'am Donnerstagabend ist in der Stadt nicht viel los / am Donnerstagabend ist Parken am leichtesten (deshalb gehe ich gewöhnlich an dem Abend ins Kino, nachdem ich die Stadtmitte mit dem Wagen erreicht habe)'


"Am Donnerstagabend" funktioniert nur, wenn ein bestimmter, durch den Kontext klar bezeichneter Tag gemeint ist. Es kann nicht "jeden Donnerstag" bedeuten. Du machst dagegen Aussagen über "donnerstags" (also jeden Donnerstag).



JClaudeK said:


> Ich war *am* Donnerstagabend im Kino.


Correct. Anyway, I would omit "am" here, but it is possible. Depending on context the "am" might make sense, though.



jedna said:


> _Die Vereinten Nationen hatten am Donnerstagabend von 4460 Toten gesprochen.
> Doch dieser war bei den Spielen am Donnerstagabend gar nicht erst anwesend.
> Ich versprach, im September wieder in der Stadt zu sein, pünktlich zum nächsten Donnerstagabend._
> Diese Beispiele fand ich bei DWDS


Diese Beispiele sind auch korrekt.


----------



## Hutschi

Wir haben unterschiedlichen Kontext in folgenden beiden Sätzen, obwohl nur ein Wort leicht geändert ist:

Am Donnerstagabend ist in der Stadt nicht viel los. (= am nächsten Donnerstagabend) 
Am Donnerstagabend ist in der Stadt nie viel los. (= donnerstagabends, "nie" beschreibt als Kontext Regelmäßigkeit.)


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Am Donnerstagabend ist in der Stadt nie viel los. (= donnerstagabends, "nie" beschreibt als Kontext Regelmäßigkeit.)


I feel this to be wrong. It might be a common mistake in some regions, but it should be "abends".


----------



## Hutschi

Duden hat die Form nicht als regional markiert:


Duden | Donnerstagabend | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft

*am, jeden* Donnerstagabend hat sie Training
eines schönen Donnerstagabends


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> eines schönen Donnerstagabends


There's nothing wrong with this anyway, isn't it? The -s is genitive, not adverbial "donnertags".



Hutschi said:


> *am, jeden* Donnerstagabend hat sie Training


Of course you can say that, but with different meaning.

_Sie hat jeden Donnerstagabend Training. <Wiederholung entsteht durch "jeden", nicht durch "am Abend">
Sie hat am Donnerstagabend Training. <nur diesen Donnerstagabend<
Donnerstagabends hat sie Training. <jeden Donnerstag>

Am Donnerstagabend wird nicht viel los sein. <diesen Donnerstagabend, keine generelle Aussage>_


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> There's nothing wrong with this anyway, isn't it? The -s is genitive, not adverbial "donnertags".
> 
> 
> Of course you can say that, but with different meaning.
> 
> _Sie hat jeden Donnerstagabend Training. <Wiederholung entsteht durch "jeden", nicht durch "am Abend">
> Sie hat am Donnerstagabend Training. <nur diesen Donnerstagabend<
> Donnerstagabends hat sie Training. <jeden Donnerstag>
> 
> Am Donnerstagabend wird nicht viel los sein. <diesen Donnerstagabend, keine generelle Aussage>_


I agree to all examples, all are right.

But Duden does allow:
am=jeden.
(As far as I understand it.)

_Sie hat immer am Donnerstagabend Training. = jeden Donnerstagabend

See also  _#20 JClaudeK:


> 1. Am Donnerstagabend gehe ich ins Kino.
> 2. Ich gehe am Donnerstagabend ins Kino.
> 
> 
> 
> bedeutet für mich - je nach Kontext - entweder "(am) nächsten/ an irgendeinem Donnerstagabend" oder "jeden Donnerstagabend".
Click to expand...

(This shows that the region is at least very large.)


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Am Donnerstagabend ist in der Stadt nie viel los. (= donnerstagabends, "nie" beschreibt als Kontext Regelmäßigkeit.)
> 
> 
> Kajjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might be a common mistake in some regions,
Click to expand...

No mistake at all.



> Duden
> *Synonyme zu abends*
> am Abend, jeden Abend; (gehoben) des Abends


----------



## Kajjo

Du missverstehst die Bedeutung von "Synonym". Das bedeutet nicht "identisch", sondern ist einfach nur eine Thesaurus-Angabe.


----------



## Kajjo

_Am Donnerstagabend gehe ich ins Kino. _

Dies bedeutet nicht, dass man jeden Donnerstag ins Kino geht. Das ist einfach falsch. Mit erweitertem Kontext kann es möglicherweise in bestimmten Dialogen so verstanden werden, aber der Satz für sich bezieht sich auf einen Donnerstag, nicht auf jeden.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Du missverstehst die Bedeutung von "Synonym".


Wie bitte? 



Kajjo said:


> _Am Donnerstagabend gehe ich ins Kino. _
> Dies bedeutet nicht, dass man jeden Donnerstag ins Kino geht.



Wer behauptet das Gegenteil?


JClaudeK said:


> - je nach Kontext - entweder "(am) nächsten/ an irgendeinem Donnerstagabend" oder "jeden Donnerstagabend".


----------



## JClaudeK

P.S.
Zeitungen wie _Welt/ Zeit/ Bild *am *Sonntag _erscheinen doch jeden Sonntag, oder?


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Zeitungen wie _Welt/ Zeit/ Bild *am *Sonntag _erscheinen doch jeden Sonntag, oder?


Klar, aber nicht wegen des "am".


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> _Am Donnerstagabend gehe ich ins Kino. _
> 
> Dies bedeutet nicht, dass man jeden Donnerstag ins Kino geht. Das ist einfach falsch. Mit erweitertem Kontext kann es möglicherweise in bestimmten Dialogen so verstanden werden, aber der Satz für sich bezieht sich auf einen Donnerstag, nicht auf jeden.


Wie gesagt. Es hängt vom Kontext ab.

_Am Donnerstagabend gehe ich nie/immer ins Kino. - _Hier ist der Kontext Regelmäßigkeit klar.

An einem Donnerstag Abend gehe ich nie ins Kino. - Hier auch.
An* dem* Donnerstagabend gehe ich nicht ins Kino. - Hier ist ein bestimmter Abend gemeint, keine Regelmäßigkeit.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> bedeutet für mich - je nach Kontext - entweder "(am) nächsten/ an irgendeinem Donnerstagabend" oder "jeden Donnerstagabend".





JClaudeK said:


> Wer behauptet das Gegenteil?


Hm?!


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> _Am Donnerstagabend gehe ich nie/immer ins Kino. - _Hier ist der Kontext Regelmäßigkeit klar.


Klar, aber nicht wegen "am", sondern nur wegen "nie/immer".


----------



## JClaudeK

KajWjo said:


> Klar, aber nicht wegen des "am".



"Welt am Sonntag" = die _Welt_, die am/ jeden Sonntag erscheint


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Vielleicht gibt es hier einen Nord-Süd-Unterschied? Ich neige Kajjos Auffassung zu (Region: Westfalen). ›am‹ = ›an *dem*‹, d. h. an einem bestimmten.


JClaudeK said:


> "Welt am Sonntag" = die _Welt_, die am/ jeden Sonntag erscheint


Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Vielleicht gibt es hier einen Nord-Süd-Unterschied?


Wahrscheinlich,  mal wieder ...... .


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Klar, aber nicht wegen "am", sondern nur wegen "nie/immer".


Da sind wir uns einig.
Damit es regelmäßige Abstände werden, ist Kontext nötig.


----------



## Kajjo

Vielleicht reden wir nur aneinander vorbei. Was ich ausdrücken will und was Deutschlernende verstehen sollten, ist doch einfach folgendes:

_Am Donnerstag gehe ich ins Kino._

Ohne weiteren Kontext bedeutet dies, dass man kommenden Donnerstag ins Kino geht. Es bedeutet ganz eindeutig nicht, dass man donnerstags regelmäßig ins Kino geht. 

_Donnerstags gehe ich ins Kino._

Ohne weiteren Kontext bedeutet dies, dann man üblicherweise jeden Donnerstag ins Kino geht. Es bezieht sich ganz eindeutig nicht nur auf einen Donnerstag.

Diese beiden Möglichkeiten müssen Deutschlernende klar voneinander unterscheiden lernen und wir müssen sie korrekt unterrichten und sollten diese wichtige Unterscheidung nicht verwässern.

Natürlich kann man "am Donnerstag" durch Zusatzwörter wie "immer/jeden/nie" modifizieren, so dass mehr als ein Donnerstag gemeint ist.


----------



## Hutschi

Genauso sehe ich es auch. Es ist auch eine gute Zusammenfassung.
Wörter stehen oft im Satzzusammenhang.

Nur eins noch: Donnerstags stellt unabhängig vom Kontext standardsprachlich Regelmäßigkeit dar. 
"Donnerstags gehe ich diese Woche ins Kino.   Das wäre kein Standarddeutsch, obwohl man es vielleicht regional manchmal umgangssprachlich so hört.


----------

